# اطلب تصميم منتداك



## bonguy (31 يوليو 2008)

*اولاً بشكر اخويا غريغوريوس علي الفكرة الرائعة دي , الموضوع ببساطة يا جماعة اي حد عايز تصميم لموقع او منتدي فلاش او html او psd انا تحت امركم.....في انتظار طلباتكم.




اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب تصميم منتداك*

عاوز تصميم صورة مكتوب عليها افلام مسيحية وبعد كدة ترانيم  قداسات الحان يعني كلة يظهر ورا بعض في الاخر جملة كل دة فس الطريق اليا لخلاص نفس جحم الصورة الي فاتت


----------



## اغريغوريوس (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب تصميم منتداك*







زي دية كدة بس نفس حجم صورة الي صممتهالي وشكرا ليك


----------



## bonguy (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب تصميم منتداك*

حاضر يا غريغوريس بس معايا واحد علي الشات هخلص كلامي معاه واعملهالك.


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## bonguy (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب تصميم منتداك*

انا اشف جداً جداً يا غريغوريوس علشان اتأخرت عليك بس كان معايا واحد علي الشات زي ما قولتلك......عموماً اللينك اهوه :
http://up.dwltna.com/files/09qqk6rp4k4jhkuowi89.gif


وطبعاً اي تعديل انا تحت امرك


----------



## bonguy (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب تصميم منتداك*

*مقولتليش ايه الاخبار يا غريغوريوس , فيه اي تعديل عايز قبل ما اقفل السويتش ماكس؟


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب تصميم منتداك*






طبعا انا مش عاوز الصورة دية انا عاوز تصميم زي الي قلتلك علية


----------



## اغريغوريوس (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب تصميم منتداك*







نفس الكلام دة بس تبدل افلام مسيحية ترانيم عظات الحان قدسات كل دة علي منتدي الطريق الي الخلاص


----------



## bonguy (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب تصميم منتداك*

اوك يا غريغوريوس....شوية كده ويجهز التصميم.


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## اغريغوريوس (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب تصميم منتداك*

منتظرك يا بيشوي عارف اني تعبتك سوري ربنا معاك


----------



## bonguy (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب تصميم منتداك*

*لا ابداً لا تعبتني ولا حاجة....بس انا بقي اللي هتعبك معايا يعني ياريت تستني لحد بكرة علشان انا خارج دلوقتي .... بس متقلقش تصميمك هيبقي جاهز علي بكرة الصبح....اسف مرة تانية.


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## adel_braveheart (31 يوليو 2008)

اولا موضوعك اكثر من رائع وجميل جداا بجد وخدمة كبيرة لكل الشباب المسيحي

ثانيا كنت عايز من حضرتك تصميم لمنتدي الصليب http://cross.0lx.info/vb

ودي مكوناته مثلا :

حجم الهيدر اكبر من حجم هيدر منتدي الكنيسة العربية بحاجة بسيطة وفلاش

ويكون لون ازرق فاتح 

والاستايل يكون نسخه 3.7.0 فيما فوق


وبجد بشكرك جداا علي الموضوع الرائع ده


----------



## adel_braveheart (31 يوليو 2008)

ياريت يكون ده لون المنتدي







ويكون الهيدر سماء زي هيدر منتدي الكنيسة كده  وفلاش

وميرسي جداا لتعبك يا جميل


----------



## adel_braveheart (31 يوليو 2008)

انا اسف علي الازعاج بس كان ليا كام ملحوظة بس

كنت عايز يكون ده لو الاستايل الاساسي







والهيدر يكون عبارة عن سماء وفيها صليب متحرك فلاش

وربنا يباركك


----------



## bonguy (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اطلب تصميم منتداك*

طب شوف دي كده يا غريغوريوس :

http://up.dwltna.com/files/1usew9fpieb92489saad.gif



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## bonguy (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اطلب تصميم منتداك*

اما بالنسبة لعادل فحاضر.....بس استني علية لحد بكرة واكون خلصتهولك بأذن الله.


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## اغريغوريوس (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اطلب تصميم منتداك*

جميل يا بيشو بس لو تتقل اللون بتاع الكتابة لانة مش واضح هيكون اجمل


----------



## bonguy (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اطلب تصميم منتداك*

حاضر يا غريغوريوس بس مش عايز لون معين؟



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## اغريغوريوس (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اطلب تصميم منتداك*

اي لون واضح يا بيشو


----------



## bonguy (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اطلب تصميم منتداك*

والله انا دورت اكتر لون واضح ملقيتش غير ده....شوف كده :
http://up.dwltna.com/files/kvymz16dj2aip528a6zq.gif


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## adel_braveheart (1 أغسطس 2008)

اوك انا مستني يا بيشو 

وربنا يباركك


----------



## bonguy (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اطلب تصميم منتداك*

يا عادل ياريت تكلمني دلوقتي علي الياهوو علشان هظبط معاك شوية حاجات , بس بسرعة علشان نازل , ايميلي beshoy_makrem2001******.com



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## adel_braveheart (2 أغسطس 2008)

انا ضيفتك يا بيشو ابقي اقبل الاضافة وانا معاك علي طول


----------



## النهيسى (8 أغسطس 2008)

_الرج_اء
رجاء مسيحى

انا اسمى النهيسى

ولى توقيع بالمنتدى

هل ممكن تضيفوا لتوقيعى صوره للعذراء  
اكون شاكر ليكم


----------



## bonguy (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اطلب تصميم منتداك*

ابعتلي علي الخاص وقولي عايز ايه بالظبط.


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## daivy (30 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمه يا بيشوى
انا عايز اصمم موقع ليا ومحتاج موقع عن طريقه اقدر اصمم الموقع بتاعى ومحتاج منك انك تساعدنى فى تصميمه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## daivy (30 أغسطس 2008)

[size\="5"][/size]
سلام ونعمه يا بيشوى
انا عايز اصمم موقع ليا ومحتاج موقع عن طريقه اقدر اصمم الموقع بتاعى ومحتاج منك انك تساعدنى فى تصميمه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## bonguy (31 أغسطس 2008)

ضيفني علي الياهوو وكلمني , وايميلي :  
beshoy_makrem2001******.com


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## megaman (16 سبتمبر 2008)

اتمنى انك تساعدنى فى عمل تصميم للمنتدى الخاص باجتماع ثانوى باسم اجتماع النسور الروحية مستنى ردك ومعلش هاتعبك معايا وان ضفتك عندى على ايميلى shb_k2000******.com


----------



## bonguy (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شوف يا غريغوريوس انا عملتلك حاجة مبدأية علشان الرسالة اللي بعتهالي موضحتش فيها عايز ايه بالظبط



لو وريتهالك دي كويسة خير وبركة ولو مش كويسة قوللي وانا اعملك حاجة تانية

وبالنسبة لميجا مان فأنا عارف انك كلمتني بس كنت مشغول اوي معلش....عموماً انا فاتح المسينجر النهاردة وتحت امرك.


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## اسيد (28 سبتمبر 2008)

بدي  صوردي صمملي عليها منتداي وشكرا


----------



## اسيد (28 سبتمبر 2008)

اسيد قال:


> بدي  صوردي صمملي عليها منتداي وشكرا
> 
> هيده المنتدى :http://beta-dweikat.yoo7.com/



مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## amjad-ri (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا  بيشوي

انا  عاوزك  تعملي  صورة

تكتب  عليها

تعلم السريانية  و الكلدانية 

على يد فادية وامجد

ممكن  ويكون  الخلفية منتدى الكنيسة العربية​*


----------



## bonguy (29 سبتمبر 2008)

بالنسبة لأمجد شوف التصميم ده ولو معجبكش قوللي واعملك حاجة تانية




وبالنسبة لأسيد فياريت توضحلي اكتر عايز ايه , متهيألي ان عايز بانر , لو هو ده قصدك قوللي وانشاء الله اعملك حاجة تعجبك



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 سبتمبر 2008)

عاوز تصميم فلاشي باسم منتدي الراعي الصالح ويكون الخلفية نفس لون دةIMG]http://up.dwltna.com/files/6wj9jay3owgm0k7zmqek.gif[/IMG] ويكون فيها صورة المسيح واكتبلي تحتها انا هو الراعي الصالح والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسة عن الخراف


 [


----------



## amjad-ri (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا  شكرا  شكرا  روعة

سلام ونعمة المسيح معك​*


----------



## bonguy (29 سبتمبر 2008)

طب الحمد لله انه عجبك يا امجد وفي انتظار سلسلة رائعة لتعليم السريانية والكلدانية وهبقي انا اول واحد انضم ليكم بس بالراحة عليا وانت بتعلمني لحسن اخوك غبي شوية.

يا اغريغوريوس انا عملتلك البانر في الصفحة اللي فاتت لما بعتلي علي الخاص


لو عايز حاجة تانية فلاش اعملك , مستني ردك.


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## amjad-ri (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*



			طب الحمد لله انه عجبك يا امجد وفي انتظار سلسلة رائعة لتعليم السريانية والكلدانية وهبقي انا اول واحد انضم ليكم بس بالراحة عليا وانت بتعلمني لحسن اخوك غبي شوية.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هو كل دة  وبتقول علة  نفسك  غبي

طب  ليه يعم انت زالم  نفسك كدة

لا  يعم  ادي  لنفسك ثقة

ماشي

سلام​*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (30 سبتمبر 2008)

عاوز تصميم فلاشي باسم منتدي الراعي الصالح ويكون الخلفية نفس لون دةIMG]http://up.dwltna.com/files/6wj9jay3owgm0k7zmqek.gif[/IMG] ويكون فيها صورة المسيح واكتبلي تحتها انا هو الراعي الصالح والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسة عن الخراف


 [

الوصف لا ينطبق بتاتا للصورة وبلاش للشباب فقط
يا ريت تشوف الوصف واعملهولي فلاشي ربنا معاك


----------



## bonguy (30 سبتمبر 2008)

اولاً بشكرك يا امجد بس اديني سجلت عندكم في الكورس وهتشوف الغباء علي عينه.

وبالنسبة لغريغوريوس انا عملتلك تصميم شوفه ولو عجبك خير وبركة معجبكش قوللي واعملك حاجة تانية

http://3zqtr.net/up/3zqtr_818125632.swf


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## اغريغوريوس (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*جميل يا بيشوي ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## اغريغوريوس (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*الخط مش واضح
واية الموبيل ومكنت التصوير ههههههههههههههه انا مستغربلهم دول*


----------



## اسيد (30 سبتمبر 2008)

وانا شو صار مع المنتدى تبعي   بدي اسم المنتدى( منتدى بيتا) بخط  جيد     وشكرا 
* http://beta-dweikat.yoo7.com/      هيده اسم الموقع*


----------



## bonguy (30 سبتمبر 2008)

طب عايز حاجة تانية يا غريغوريوس ولا ايه؟؟؟؟

وبالنسبة لأسيد انا منستكش بس كنت عايز اعرف انت عايز بانر ولا ايه؟؟؟


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## bonguy (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بص يا اسيد انا عملتلك بانر اهوه , لو قصدك حاجة تانية قول.







اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## اسيد (1 أكتوبر 2008)

بدي تعملي هيده صوره للمنتدى اذا فيها غلبه  لانه المنتدى للمحمول


----------



## bonguy (1 أكتوبر 2008)

طب انا عملتلك تصميم اهوه يارب يعجبك , بس معلش جبت صورة تانية لأسماعيل هنية علشان اللي اديتهاني مكانتش حلوة اوي , واي تعديل عايزه قوللي وانا تحت امرك.








اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## اغريغوريوس (1 أكتوبر 2008)

بيشوي لون الفلاشي جميل وكل شئ بس الخط مش واضح فية عاوزك تعدل الخط وتشيل الموبيل ومكنت التصوير وكدا وتعدل فية


----------



## bonguy (2 أكتوبر 2008)

طب انا عملتلك اهو تصميم قريب من الاولاني بس افتكر احسن منه شوفه ولو معجبكش اعملك حاجة تانية
http://3zqtr.net/up/3zqtr_768152846.swf



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## اسيد (2 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي صوره ما فتحت رد ابعثها بعطيه اكس


----------



## bonguy (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الصورة موجودة يا اسيد , وعموماً انا رفعتهالك تاني اهي





اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## اسيد (3 أكتوبر 2008)

كيف بدي اعمل لها احط رئيسيه ومنتدى وتسجيل على صور      وكيف بدي ارفعها على المنتدى


----------



## bonguy (3 أكتوبر 2008)

انت منتداك علي احلي منتدي مش كده؟؟؟ لو منتداك علي احلي منتدي اول حاجة هتخش علي لوحة الادارة ومن لوحة الادارة هتخش علي مظهر المنتدي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وتختار ادارة الصور  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ومن ادارة الصور هتختار لوحة ادارة كاملة  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 هتلاقي كل الصور اللي في المنتدي تحت بعض هتيجي عند شعار المنتدي تشيله وتحط اللينك ده بداله http://www.gulfup.com/up/pifiles/8L862593.jpg





وتدوس سجل وخلاص كده البانر اتحط.


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## اسيد (3 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي كا في عندك خلفيات لباقي المنتدى مثل (رئيسيه والبوابه ودخول وتسجيل ) ما في لهم صور


----------



## bonguy (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بصراحة مش فاهم قصدك ياريت توضحلي اكتر.


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## اسيد (3 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي مش عندك قائمه  مثل صفحه رئيسيه   وتسجيل دوخول بدي صور لهم


----------



## bonguy (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بس علي فكرة مش من تصميمي.







اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## اسيد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكله وضعتهاً  ولاكن يكتب جنب صوره 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  رئيسيه    هكذا ما العمل


----------



## اسيد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكله اني حطيتها ولاكن يكتب جنب صوره http://www2.0zz0.com/2008/10/04/11/243611196.gif التسجيل       ما العمل لاخفاء كلمه تسجيل


----------



## اسيد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكله اني حطيتها على المنتدى ولاكن  كتب جنب صوره كلمه  هكذا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ما العمل


----------



## اسيد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكله اني حطيتها على المنتدى ولاكن كتب جنب صوره هكذا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 تسجيل    كيف بدي اشيل الكلمه 



واسف على تكرار الموضوع الانه لم يفلح معي الا هكذا       وشكرا


----------



## bonguy (4 أكتوبر 2008)

لا ولا يهمك اسأل براحتك , شوف المشكلة ان استايل التصميم نفسه لازم يتغير , وبما انك تبع (احلي منتدي) يبقي تغير التصميم سهل جداً وتختار التصميم من تصميمات hitskin وتخش علي الحتة دي من لوحة الادارة ----> مظهر المنتدي .




اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## amad_almalk (5 أكتوبر 2008)

[size="5[center][color="royalblue"][/color][/center]"]مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا[/size]


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن تصميم لونه دهبى مكتوب عليه الحب الابدى وياريت يكون وراء الكلام صليب


----------



## bonguy (12 أكتوبر 2008)

اوك انا عملتلك حاجة كده ولو عوزت حاجة غيرها قوللي




اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (12 أكتوبر 2008)

اجمل مما كنت اعتقد شكرا ليك


----------



## bonguy (12 أكتوبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> اجمل مما كنت اعتقد شكرا ليك


----------



## اسيد (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن تعملي تصميم كامل لواجهه المنتدى  وتكتبلي عليه اسم  (منتديات البيتاوي) مع صور لاحمد ياسين  وشكرا
رابط:http://beta-usaid.mam9.com/
0


----------



## josephguirguis (29 أكتوبر 2008)

أنا عايز تصميم لمنتدى دينى مسيحى أرثوذوكسى عن الألحان والتسبحة
ويا ريت ترد علىّ شكراً


----------



## bonguy (14 أبريل 2009)

*اولاً انا متأسف جداً لأسيد وجوزيف لأني كنت في مسافر في شغل واضطريت ابعد عن المنتدي لفترة لكن بأذن المسيح هبتدي تاني اخد طلبات الاخوة الاعضاء وهحاول البيها في اسرع وقت ممكن والمرة دي اللي عايز كمان تصميم مواقع او تصميم فيديوهات او اي حاجة عايز يصممها انا تحت امره....سلام المسيح معاكم*


----------



## menamansour2008 (13 أبريل 2010)

انا عايز اعمل موقع اعرض فيه شويه افلام مسيحيه وترانيم وصور ويكون الموقع تابع للمنتدي معا للكمال وشكرا


----------



## يوسف الاسناوى (14 أبريل 2010)

*+بسم الاب وابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين+*


اخويا فى المسيح رجاء محبه تصميم استايل فى بى باسم منتديات يسوع ملك الملوك
وحتاج يكون الهيدر هو الصوره المرفوعه هذه 

http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/5812/copyofchrist.jpg


وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/5812/copyofchrist.jpg​


----------



## menamansour2008 (20 أبريل 2010)

انا عايز اعمل موقع اعرض فيه شويه افلام مسيحيه وترانيم وصور ويكون الموقع تابع للمنتدي معا للكمال وشكرا


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------

